# Ready, set, fly



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I took Shasta out for a swim today, and brought the camera along.[attachment=2:3158s3ys]water work 006.jpg[/attachment:3158s3ys][attachment=1:3158s3ys]water work 003.jpg[/attachment:3158s3ys][attachment=0:3158s3ys]water work 004.jpg[/attachment:3158s3ys]


----------

